# Hashplant cross



## AeroTX (Jul 31, 2006)

I just harvested a cross my friend and I were trying out of Hashplant and Northern. I only got two oz off that one plant but the other 15 are getting ready! I tried posting some pics, but my desktop had a meltdown with the pics on it, so as soon as my new mobo and proc gets here I'll post em. Turned out good, could use c02 for larger buds, though


----------

